# A light camera on a light glidecam/steadycam with high video quality?



## PhotoCat (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello all,

Been playing with video captures on my 5D2 and falling in love with it.
However, the system would be too heavy for me, if I add a glidecam/steadycam.

Can someone recommend a light videocamera/SLR that works well with a mini/light glidecam?
Pls recommend the mini glidecam too.

Since most clips will be shot outdoor, I am hoping this light videocamera can match the 5D2
video quality when set at ISO at or below 400. (1080p 24 & 30fps is a must)

I love magic lantern for video and I hv my eyes on SL1. Any other recommendations for a light videocam/glidecam combo? I will mainly be shooting at 35mm (full frame) or wider.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Sep 9, 2014)

What's the budget Photocat?


----------



## PhotoCat (Sep 9, 2014)

around the $ range of SL1 for the camera 
around $200 for the light glidecam. Tks!


----------



## Cgdillan (Sep 10, 2014)

The Sl1 would be great and I've heard this is a pretty decent steady cam
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flycam-DSLR-Nano-Handheld-Camera-Stabilizer-Quick-Release-Steadycam-Rig-Stativ-/400738363377?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d4dde27f1


----------



## pwp (Sep 10, 2014)

For stills, Canon rules, but videographers are leaving Canon in alarming numbers. Some are picking up the low-light king, the Sony A7s which requires an external recorder to record in 4K, and lots more, myself included have gone to the game-changing Panasonic GH4 which records 4K internally. You don't actually _need _4K, but if you record in 4K and downsample to 1080p in post, and publish in 1080p, it's orders of magnitude better than shooting 1080p straight up. 

Photocat, if your question is a serious one, put the time aside and watch these very long reviews all the way through. They're very, very instructive.

Having shot video with 5D2, 5D3 and SL1, the GH4 leaves them gasping for respectability. The only caveat is that the 5D3 will outperform the GH4 at high iso's, but not by as much as you'd expect, especially if you're recording in 4K. It's no exaggeration to describe the GH4 as a game changer. Metabones has just released the Speedbooster MFT adapter for Canon, so you can use your Canon glass on the GH4 if you choose. Personally I went for the Panasonic 12-35 f/2.8 and the 35-100 f/2.8

http://www.learningdslrvideo.com/gh4-review/ (or GH4 review and why I am leaving Canon)
http://dslrvideoshooter.com/panasonic-gh4-review-video/
http://eriknaso.com/?s=GH4
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/panasonic_gh4_report.shtml
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/gh4_video_primer.shtml
http://blog.planet5d.com/2014/06/panasonics-4k-gh4-an-indepth-look-at-this-incredible-camera/?hvid=3sWtjk
http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Panasonic_Lumix_GH4/

http://www.metabones.com/products/details/MB_SPEF-m43-BM1 Metabones Canon EF Lens to Micro Four Thirds Speed Booster

HTH

-pw


----------



## PhotoCat (Sep 10, 2014)

Cgdillan said:


> The Sl1 would be great and I've heard this is a pretty decent steady cam
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flycam-DSLR-Nano-Handheld-Camera-Stabilizer-Quick-Release-Steadycam-Rig-Stativ-/400738363377?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d4dde27f1



Tks Cgdillan for the link but by the look of this steadycam, it is probably too heavy for me.


----------



## PhotoCat (Sep 10, 2014)

pwp said:


> For stills, Canon rules, but videographers are leaving Canon in alarming numbers. Some are picking up the low-light king, the Sony A7s which requires an external recorder to record in 4K, and lots more, myself included have gone to the game-changing Panasonic GH4 which records 4K internally. You don't actually _need _4K, but if you record in 4K and downsample to 1080p in post, and publish in 1080p, it's orders of magnitude better than shooting 1080p straight up.
> 
> Having shot video with 5D2, 5D3 and SL1, the GH4 leaves them gasping for respectability. The only caveat is that the 5D3 will outperform the GH4 at high iso's, but not by as much as you'd expect, especially if you're recording in 4K. It's no exaggeration to describe the GH4 as a game changer. Metabones has just released the Speedbooster MFT adapter for Canon, so you can use your Canon glass on the GH4 if you choose. Personally I went for the Panasonic 12-35 f/2.8 and the 35-100 f/2.8



Vy informative info about GH4 pwp! Thanks a lot! This name comes up more than often lately 
and I should definitely spend more time researching it.


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Sep 10, 2014)

I assume you are invested in Canon lenses, therefore switching to a GH4, A7s, or Sony NEX would be way more expensive than your target budget (SL1 range). Yes the best video cameras on the market are the A7s and GH4, but these are in the 5D price range not the SL1, especially since you'll re-invest in a new lens system. If you have the budget and serious about filmmaking, certainly go for it. 

However back to the original question, a light cheap video camera to use on a steadicam to match the 5D II, 

I suggest you look into the Canon EOS M. The camera may not be popular with photographers due to the slow AF, but it's quite good for video. If you don't need the AF and Optical VF of the SL1, the eos m gives you the exact same video quality (which matches the 5D II very well) in a smaller, and far cheaper package. The price is ridicuously low now. It's going for around 200-300 dollars new. And you can use your existing Canon lenses of course. The perfect camera for steadycam work. 

The Eos m will give similar video quality to the 5D II therefore if you're fine with the 5D you'll be pleased with it. 

But if you're bothered by the moire and aliasing on the 5D II (& eos m) and want a slightly sharper image than the 5D, take a look at Sony A5100 and A6000. Both go for around 600$. But again another lens system and nore expenses, but yes better image quality - no aliasing and slightly more detailed. 

If you find the 5D mk II image quality adequate for your needs, I think pairing it with a small eos m as a B cam is the best option. Both make very powerfull video tools. 

PS- tip: install Magic Lantern on both cameras. It's a must for video shooters. It takes these cameras to a whole new level adding professional video tools like focus peaking, zebras, waveform monitor, audio meters, intervalometer, and tens of other priceless features. It's extremely safe and stable that I trust using it on paid work. 

Another tip: in the picture style controls, choose Neutral and turn the contrast and sharpness all the way down. This is the first thing to do before using a Canon DSLR for video, it gives a much more pleasing image with higher dynamic range. Not doing this and leaving it to Canon's standard settings gives a horriblybover-sharpened and over-contrasty digital-looking image.


----------



## mkabi (Sep 10, 2014)

The lightest you can get is with a GoPro, look at what you can do with a quad-copter (check out those youtube videos).

GH4 is nice if you can work around the 2X crop factor.
And, if you are set about the GH4, also look at the Sigma 16-35 f/1.8 ART and Sigma 50mm f/1.4 and the speedbooster... apparently the speedbooster makes the f/1.8 into f/1.2... and I can only imagine the f/1.4 into a 1.0!


----------



## PhotoCat (Sep 10, 2014)

Ebrahim Saadawi said:


> I assume you are invested in Canon lenses, therefore switching to a GH4, A7s, or Sony NEX would be way more expensive than your target budget (SL1 range). Yes the best video cameras on the market are the A7s and GH4, but these are in the 5D price range not the SL1, especially since you'll re-invest in a new lens system. If you have the budget and serious about filmmaking, certainly go for it.
> 
> However back to the original question, a light cheap video camera to use on a steadicam to match the 5D II,
> 
> ...



Tks Ebrahim Saadawi for recommending EOS M! Your suggestions are vy enlightening & relevant!
Thanks for all the good tips!

Indeed, all I have are EF lenses... and I am thinking about using a 18-55 set to 20mm on the SL1 and
use fixed manual focus only. On steadycam use outdoors, an aperature of f5.6 should be sufficient to keep 
the subject sharp, if I keep the shooting distance roughly the same.

The fact that EOS M video quality can match up to 5D2 is good to know. What is the highest ISO have you shot on EOS M to match 5D2 quality? 

I think I will need to get the EOS M to EF adaptor too... Also need to check how mature Magic Lantern is for EOS M. Might be a bit further on SL1 too... not sure...


----------



## PhotoCat (Sep 10, 2014)

Just found out EOS M actually comes with a 22mm f2.0 kit lens and 22*1.6=35.2mm, which
is a good focal length for steadycam work  This looks vy promising for my application!


----------



## wyldeguy (Oct 20, 2014)

Cgdillan said:


> The Sl1 would be great and I've heard this is a pretty decent steady cam
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flycam-DSLR-Nano-Handheld-Camera-Stabilizer-Quick-Release-Steadycam-Rig-Stativ-/400738363377?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d4dde27f1



I can vouch for the Flycam. I currently have one and it's great. Mine didn't come with the arm brace and it would definitely help. I don't use mine much but that my fault more than a fault of the Flycam.


----------

